# Vote in a P-51 Mustang as a new Garmin GPS Icon



## parrishco (May 22, 2008)

For the last four weeks Garmin has been conducting a contest where individuals can draw a vehicle and enter it for a chance to have their vehicle idea made into a Garmin Garage Vehicle for the Nüvi series and other Garmin GPS devices. I made it into the the top five finalist during week two but now *I need your help to vote for me*, help me beat the commercial artist, and allow my entry to be the *first airplane (and a classic warbird at that!)* ever to become a Garmin Garage Vehicle! After the contest is over you can then download this vehicle (along with alot of others) for free and put it on you Garmin GPS. Help the Mustang win!!







I am in the third line from the top (”Wingman” by Drew P. of Orlando, FL). It is one vote per computer so if you have two or more computers you can vote with each one.

Click this link to vote: Garmin | Garage
For copy and paste: www8.garmin.com/vehicles/mechanic/vote.html

You can also go to my website ParrishCo.com for more information on what this all is.

Thank you SO much (in advance) for your help!!


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

Its very difficult parrish that your first 2 posts not be considered spam.


----------



## Kruska (May 22, 2008)

Hello parrishco,

*done* you are at position 2 with 14%, present No.1 got 17%.

Regards
Kruska


----------



## parrishco (May 22, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Its very difficult parrish that your first 2 posts not be considered spam.



I know Njaco, but I think the key difference is that its not for pron, presciption meds or any other shady thing. Its no commercial interest just an internet vote, about a WW2 aircraft! Besides Ive never needed to ask a question before since there is more than enough to keep me occupied reading all of the info on here.


----------



## parrishco (May 22, 2008)

Kruska said:


> Hello parrishco,
> 
> *done* you are at position 2 with 14%, present No.1 got 17%.
> 
> ...



Thank you Kruska!


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

Understand, Parrish. It just came off that way. No harm.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 22, 2008)

Hey what the hell its a stang.....just got you 18%


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2008)

Voted! Civic duty done.


----------



## seesul (May 23, 2008)

you got my vote as well, actually 15%
How could someone vote for a Snacktime (18%)?


----------



## parrishco (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for your vote. As you can see its quite the battle. 

*Update* - _Fri 23rd, 8:00 am_: I woke up this morning expecting to see my lead continue as we thoroughly crushed Jamster yesterday but then I see Snacktime (who has like 7% yesterday and maybe 10% last night) now has 18%. My campaigning yesterday was successful (I got about 250 votes) but apparently I can't stop now. The hardest part is that there is still 5 more days to go! Time to convince other people to get more involved in recruiting! But I must say at least I could lose to the pizza. That hamster was just hideous - almost as bad as the balloon...


----------



## parrishco (May 25, 2008)

*Update* - _Sun 25rd, 8:00 am_: Snacktime (the pizza is still in the lead. But barely. We are both tied at 16% (thats around 1050 votes!!) although he is still the official first place with at least one or more votes than me. With the voting ending Wednesday it is definitely the home stretch now. Please vote if you haven't yet and make sure to tell others you know to do the same because I need to make sure I gain the lead going into Wednesday so we can make a final big push on the last day of voting (like I would assume everyone else will too). Thank you so much to all 1000 of you who voted so far that is just freaking amazing. Keep it up!!


----------



## parrishco (May 27, 2008)

*Update* - _Tue 27rd, 8:30 am_: Bad news - I am 2% (146 votes) down!! As expected Sancktime (the pizza) made a big push yesterday toward the end of voting. Today and tomorrow are the last days to vote and I will have to get more than 200 votes to win this! This is when I need you guys the most! I need everyone who can to help vote and send as many people to vote as you can. Based on the past few days I know we can pull this into first but I NEED your help. I have over twice as many views as votes so those that haven't - please take the literal 2 second to vote to take this thing strongly into the lead!!

You can vote here: Vote for a Victory!


----------



## seesul (May 27, 2008)

parrishco said:


> *Update* - _Tue 27rd, 8:30 am_: Bad news - I am 2% (146 votes) down!! As expected Sancktime (the pizza) made a big push yesterday toward the end of voting. Today and tomorrow are the last days to vote and I will have to get more than 200 votes to win this! This is when I need you guys the most! I need everyone who can to help vote and send as many people to vote as you can. Based on the past few days I know we can pull this into first but I NEED your help. I have over twice as many views as votes so those that haven't - please take the literal 2 second to vote to take this thing strongly into the lead!!
> 
> You can vote here: Vote for a Victory!



Don´t know if is not too ate but try to post your request to www.armyairforces.com
And put there also a link to this thread on this forum...for the members there to let them know you mean it seriously...


----------

